# No sore breast 8dpt 5dt driving myself crazy



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,
So worried now. No sore breasts now 8dpt of a 4bb blast and early blast graded good quality. I did have sore breast at end of stims and when taking trigger which has HCG in it. Now convinced this cycle has failed. Anyone who had BFP and no synptoms the 2nd week of 2ww please help! Thanks you ladies going mad here xx


----------



## nessieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi eves,

many congrats on achieving several good blasts, u have done really well to be able to freeze some little ones.
I take it your on cyclogest? I to experienced the same after EC, sore boobs, spots and bloated just like when the dreaded AF appears her ugly head!
but then nothing, no symptoms at all. I really think it's the cyclogest that makes you feel normal again as it's a hormone balancer. I have read on here that many women have experienced the same while on this.
Try not to symptom watch as it sent me crazy   and relax and rest.
It's my offical test day today   but i don't think it's work for us this time as i have noticed browning in the knicker area  and our blasts where medium and low grade. 
I know this hasn't been much help to you, but i know it's nice just to here from someone else going through the same.

good luck to you honey and lots baby dust x x x x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the opposite - my breasts ached during treatment but OMG as soon as I started with the   bullets after ET - YOUCH - agony!  Not that I'm the size of Dolly Parton, but I literally had to get my hubby to hold them while I showered, or I showered with a very fetching sports bra.


Wishing you ladies all the very best - but you're soo right the 2 ww sends you absolutely   


 to everyone - sending   for everyone 


Sheila


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eves I'm also 8dp5dt and my boobs aren't no where near as tender as they were early during tx. The only thing I have is lower backache. What day is your OTD? I know all clinics are different mins not until Tuesday so 5 more days to get through


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow thank you all for your responses. Iu wish I had found this site before it really helps to actually speak to people who are going through this! I don't know anyone who has had to do ivf all my mates are having babies left right and centre. Makes me feel like a bit of a failure as a woman even though its my hubby with the slow swimmers bless him. My tesy date in on sat aHhhhhhhh my egg collection was on 1st aug. both me and hubby really nervous. Citogest making me soooo tired so even harder to cope :-(  Good luck with your test dates. Thank you so much for your responses has made a big difference to me xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Eves,

Please don't worry. I had two ivf cycles. The first one I had sore boobs but it was BFN. I later realised it was the cyclogest . This cycle was BFP and I had no sore boobs at all nor other symptoms.
My boobs started aching approximately 5 weeks into the pregnancy.

It just shows that lack of symptoms means nothing.

Look after yourself and good luck with your testing.

Sasha

Xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi girls

Try not to look 4 signs. On my first cycle if ivf I haf no signs and ended in a bfn and on. my second cycle a still had no signs sore breast etc I did b4 ec. But 2we nothing. It ended in a lovely bfp and the only way i new was by doing a test. X x


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Dear Sasha and Lucky3
Thanks sooooo much for replying and congrats on your BFP. U have made me feel much better! Wishing you all the best and thanks for taking the time to help out someone who is 2WWing! Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww Eves Dont Worry Hunny xxx

2nd Week of 2ww I coudda put a million pound on i was coming on, i only had sore boobs thinking I was coming on my perios, due to I always have that before AF  But im 7 weeks preggys xxx

you just gotta keep calm and stay positive, cos if there is a lil bubs in there, it wont want momma being stressed out.I suppose every pregnancy is different aswell.Its easier said than done tho to be worried.when I was in my 2ww I was just like you, every question i asked, and every1 was so nice on here to help xx

If you need a friend im here anyway  i wish you all the best for your OTD  && you get the BFP you deserve xx I Think everyone deserves a BFP xx But keep calm and stay positive xx maybe it just wasnt meant to be last time and im sorry to hear that, but this time may just be your little lucky star  x


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Mrs Murphy. Really kind words. I am actually feeling loads more relaxed since I got such lovely supportive replies. Really hard especially as hubby working crazy hours and worked all weekend so kinda on my own this time as is he. Am trying to keep positive. Enjoy ur pregnancy. You are right we all deserve it and when it happens it should be celebrated extra hard!!!! Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awwww you get the popcorn I'll bring the Ice cream and all us fertility girlies have a party so u not
Left alone xxx poor Eve's momma  
I really do hope it works for you thou the same goes 4 every1 else because it hurts when
You feel like you can't have a baby but so glad there's all this science out now xx

Just try relax hunny n try keep urself occupied till test day  xxx **big hugs**


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

It was negative so sad. 2 fresh cycles failed really not hopeful I will be able to have kids. Cabt stop crying now x


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Dear Eves, really sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you're okay. Don't lose all hope - it just takes some people a bit longer than others. It's horrible having to go through all of this. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eves   I'm sorry to hear your result, take some time to gather your thoughts x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww Eves   So Sorry To Hear About Your BFN  

Big Hugs 2 You   I Agree With Sherbet, It Does Take Some People Longer Than Others, Just Gotta Not Lose Hope && Be Strong xxx


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Scrap that its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! What a down then up day. So I took the nhs (rubbish) pregnancy test at 530am this morning. Hubby checked it tiny line looked like evaporation line I was sure it was negative. So we cried heaps and heaps had breakfast and then I was like well not taking the progesterone then but it just didn't sit right with me so I went upsatirs and peed on clear blue digital test and when it flashed pregnant 1-2 weeks I nearly fell off the loo!!!!! Ran down to Hubby saying I AM PREGNANT. We both just sat there looking at thr test totally spun out. So decided to be calm take the dog for a walk and buy a new test and wait 4 hrs to pee. So at 2pm peed again and positive again!
So I am preggers. Lesson learnt don't use rubbish nhs pregnancy tests and if u do don't get up in the middle of the night to pee and then pee on the stick a few hours later!!!
So shocked so happy yepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEeeeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yayyyyy well done and congrats Mr && Mrs Eves  xxx

yayyyy me so happy for you


----------



## Hopefullysoon05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eves that's great news congrats x


----------

